# Osama Bin Laden is Dead?



## patrickfraser (May 1, 2011)

HIP HIP HOORAY!


----------



## poke (May 1, 2011)

Still waiting on comfirmation pic or it didnt happen.


----------



## patrickfraser (May 1, 2011)

My fingers are crossed


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 2, 2011)

3,000+ American's finally get there due justice....Not to mention the rest of us. YESSSS!!!


----------



## macawlover2 (May 2, 2011)

:clap: Woohoo! So proud of our troops!


----------



## hierodula (May 2, 2011)

GO AMERICA!!!!! HORAYYY!!!!!!! :2guns: :clap:


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 2, 2011)

Sunny told me that he was dead just before I left about fifteen minutes ago, so it's true. It took an awful lot of "our troops" and a bloody long time to kill him though. Years ago in Kenya I witnessed the scene just after an infantry platoon armed with SMLEs and Stens ambushed and killed a "general" (all mau mau leaders were generals) thought to have been involved in the killing (by burning, burying or eating depending on who told the tale) Gray Leakey.Well, we got him all right, also all of his vicious henchmen, his disgusting women folk and proto killer children. I heard later that there were 48 altogether, and our lads went around afterwards and made sure that everyone was dead. I was seventeen at the time. We were aware that there might be other mau mau in the area, so we left quickly, confident that we had avenged the death of an Englishman in true military fashion.

However many old or not so old wicked men we kill, new ones will always spring up, and so will the young lads sent into harm's way to kill them and learn that shooting a baby in the head is, perhaps, really doing it a kindness.


----------



## kamakiri (May 2, 2011)

FINALLY!!!!!! B)


----------



## Rick (May 2, 2011)

Yep. Good news for sure. Just as I will never forget what I was doing on 9/11/01 I will surely remember this day as well. Credit goes to the men on the ground.


----------



## lancaster1313 (May 2, 2011)

poke said:


> Still waiting on comfirmation pic or it didnt happen.


Why would they do the "burial at sea" thing? it just sounds fishy to me.

But I sure would like to know that he is dead, but with no proof, it can sound too good to be true.


----------



## animalexplorer (May 2, 2011)

There will probably be several conspiracy theories just because of the fact he was buried at sea. They did it so that his followers cannot create a shrine of worship. I tell you what, he became the worlds most expensive fish food.


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 2, 2011)

likebugs said:


> Why would they do the "burial at sea" thing? it just sounds fishy to me.


Pun intended?


----------



## lancaster1313 (May 2, 2011)

Morpheus uk said:


> Pun intended?


Not intended, but realized. Still fishy, I am just wondering about the fact that we don't know much about what happened. I realize that it is not a good idea to broadcast information that the wrong people could get a hold of. But, I have not heard or seen enough proof of identification. They could have brought the body to a lab or something for further study of distinguishing marks, scars, etc.


----------



## ismart (May 2, 2011)

I hope that scumbag burns in heck! :devil:


----------



## dgerndt (May 2, 2011)

A friend of my boyfriend called him last night to tell us the news, and so we looked it up right away. Apparently they did a DNA test, and he was a match. Soooo.... can we finally leave Iraq now?!?!

Oh, and I don't usually say things like this, but... HOORAY! HE'S DEAD!! WOOHOO!!! unk:


----------



## lancaster1313 (May 2, 2011)

Deby said:


> A friend of my boyfriend called him last night to tell us the news, and so we looked it up right away. Apparently they did a DNA test, and he was a match. Soooo.... can we finally leave Iraq now?!?!
> 
> Oh, and I don't usually say things like this, but... HOORAY! HE'S DEAD!! WOOHOO!!! unk:


It goes to show how much I know. :lol:  DNA test is good enough for me. Good that he is dead. What's next?


----------



## nebrakacinese (May 2, 2011)

Karma what goes around, comes around


----------



## patrickfraser (May 2, 2011)

chinese ne said:


> Karma what goes around, comes around


And what comes around, goes around. It's a vicious cycle. Stop the World... I want OFF!


----------



## animalexplorer (May 2, 2011)

In case anybody was wondering how they match the DNA, Osama had a sister living in the states that past away from ovarian or brain cancer(or did she?), they removed her brain and supposedly preserved it just for this very reason. By matching Osamas DNA with hers, they were able to confirm it was a match.

Source was ABC news, plus other reports on the internet on DNA matching. Does seem odd they would do it that way.

The brain was preserved and tissue and blood samples taken from it were used to compile a DNA profile, ABC News reported.

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/27739824/detail.html

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/pakistan/8488004/Osama-Bin-Ladens-body-identified-by-sisters-brain.html

Here is the main link where ABC news talks about using his sister as a DNA match, it will run several videos consecutively:

http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/osama-bin-laden-killed-navy-seals-firefight/story?id=13505792


----------



## dgerndt (May 2, 2011)

animalexplorer said:


> In case anybody was wondering how they match the DNA, Osama had a sister living in the states that past away from ovarian cancer(or did she?), they removed her brain and preserved it just for this very reason. By matching Osamas DNA with hers, they were able to confirm it was a match.


Thanks for clearing that up. I was wondering how they got the DNA to compare his to.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 2, 2011)

Deby said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. I was wondering how they got the DNA to compare his to.


Great story, but it just isn't done that way! DNA samples are obtained by scraping a little mucus membrane from the inside of the mouth, though blood can be used, too. No need for a hulking great brain taking up room in an ice box! Also, they could record her genome on a computer read out and compare it with a sample taken from Bin Laden's body. Much easier.

Here's something that might interest you. It couldn't have been very hard to see that he was dead, and it is unlikely that they would bother to put someone in a shroud just to dump him off a carrier. Muslim law has strict rules about cleaning and dressing the dead. Only martyrs are buried in the clothes in which they died.


----------



## dgerndt (May 2, 2011)

Well I figured keeping the entire brain was probably a bit much. But all the same, they might have wanted to keep some part of her just in case.

So, what are you saying, Phil?


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 2, 2011)

Deby said:


> Well I figured keeping the entire brain was probably a bit much. But all the same, they might have wanted to keep some part of her just in case.
> 
> So, what are you saying, Phil?


Fair question. bin Laden was an avowed enemy of the United States. He engineered brilliant strikes against the most powerful country in the world, which after living here for half a century, I consider my country, and struck terror into the the hearts of its citizens. He then spent a decade evading US and British forces despite the millions of dollars and massive military manpower spent in the attempt.

Strategically, his death probably means very little. Al Qaeda will manage very well without him; his contact with them had long been limited to a few couriers. But he was an important figurehead, and the Americans wisely buried him at sea to prevent his grave from becoming a shrine. But he is certainly a martyr to those who believed in him. Ironically, since they never knew him, most will experience less loving sorrow at his death than an urge to avenge it.

He is no more or less "evil" than the leaders of the US who attacked Iraq and Afghanistan and killed lots of "innocent" civilians (no more or less innocent than those who died during the 7/11 attack). The war in Afghanistan, like that in Vietnam and Korea, is a "proxy war" a means for the US and communist China to wage war without risking a head on confrontation. Our kids learn that in high school, surely. Tough luck on the host countries of such confrontations.

It is human nature to look on our enemies as evil, just as they look on us. It keeps wars going and somehow seems to justify the deaths of our young men who were sent out to die while the sons of the men who sent them wisely stayed at home. I live in a small military (marines) town and every day I see the vehicles with "In Honor of..." signs in neat white lettering on the rear windows.

Am I saying that we shouldn't have tried to kill him? Of course not. But to see footage of kids -- and adults -- dancing ecstatically in celebration of the death of a man that they never knew, while waiting to be told the next person to hate, saddens me.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 2, 2011)

lots of opinions, and I for one agree with Phil, one goes another comes along, but gotta keep trying to rid ourselves of them. True or not, only God knows for sure.


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (May 2, 2011)

I have to agree also, if he is really dead, than the next person will stand up and now probably try to avenge his death by doing something else... I am not saying he shouldn't have been executed by all means he deserved what he got, but at the same time what next? its a vicious cycle, and we are right in the middle of it; usually with a large death toll.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 2, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> He engineered brilliant strikes against the most powerful country in the world, which after living here for half a century, I consider my country,


It was VERY far from brilliant, it was a cowardly act of hate and nothing more or less by any means, We could do that 24/7 to all we appose to be brilliant if we wanted but we don't. There is a difference if you ask me between being able to do and doing...

But I do know thats not how you meant it to sound ???

I just don't think his kind deserve any credit AT ALL.


----------



## Ntsees (May 3, 2011)

+1 to Phil.


----------



## kamakiri (May 3, 2011)

Phil, the use of 'engineered' and 'brilliant' offend me on a couple levels. :angry: He was a wealthy, cowardly brat that couldn't use legitimate means to wage war. I celebrate his death.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 3, 2011)

@ Angel and Kamakiri: Gentlemen, I am sure that many fellow members and fellow Americans share your view. Tomorrow, we can look at the dishonorable sneak attacks against the British at Trenton and Princeton (late 1776/early 1777) by that dishonored, renegade British officer George Washington, compare the wealthy cowardly brat bin Laden with his wealthy and not-terribly-brave counterpart, Bush, and examine the clandestine overthrow of a variety of democratically elected governments by the CIA. Right now, though, Netflix, basing its judgment on my previous preferences has mandated that I watch Emmanuelle, presumably to brush up on my rusty French.

Besides, I love the smell of gunpowder in the morning!


----------



## lion (May 3, 2011)

Who's the guy they hanged 2 years ago then?


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 3, 2011)

O.K. This post is only made because two members raised objections to my earlier post in a civil fashion. I don't plan on a running debate.

I said that the attack on the Twin Towers and the Pentagon was brilliant because it used a handful of actual attackers, was effected with weapons provided by the enemy --us -- and brought Al Qaeda into prominence as a powerful and terrifying force throughout the world.

Some of us remember the old game that goes I am strong willed, you are obstinate, he is pigheaded, In this case it would run, I won a brilliant victory, you were lucky, he cheated. If they were lucky, their luck got them through months of preparation in hostile territory and let them evade one of the largest secret police agencies (FBI not secret police? O.K.!) in the world, not to mention the CIA.

The attack on New York is still seen as a cowardly sneak attack designed to kill not American forces but civilians. In the latter case, we have evidently forgotten the fire bombing of Dresden and the atomic crisping of Nagasaki in which the US targeted civilian populations "for the greater good" (of the U.S.). Again, morality hinges on which side you are on. I have always admired Washington's victories at Trenton and Princeton because they defeated the British by using tactics that wouldn't be considered "fair" by European armies who were still fighting "honorable" pitched battles as late as the Crimean War. In particular, the attack on Trenton took place when the occupying troops were hung over from celebrating Christmas Day!

When you want to defeat an enemy, you use the method most likely to succeed, bin laden would have hardly had the same success if he had invaded the US with his band of warriors. The US has long recognized this. In 1992, the year before the second invasion of Iraq, The CIA's SAD paramilitary forces had already snuck across the border where the suborned Iraqi commanders to surrender or refuse to fight when the invasion started and if memory serves, were even involved in a couple of firefights.

I was going to list here a bunch of countries whose democratic governments were toppled and much bloodshed with the help of or instigation bythe CIA, but I am sure that you all either know them or can look them up. Not very ethical politics for the Land Of the Free, though, and such actions, surely make it hard for us to make moral judgments about our enemies. All of America's wars in the last century and this have been wars of aggression. We have never had to face an invasion or even a sustained air attack or naval bombardment. I suspect that this is the reason for the shocked outrage that greeted the Twin Towers attack. For almost every other country in the world, it would have been a tragedy, but a familiar one.

Finally I'll spend a moment on the idea that bin Laden was a wealthy, cowardly brat who couldn't use legitimate means to wage war. Again, the game goes, I am a freedom/resistance fighter, you are an insurgent he is a cowardly brigand. We might well ask if the massacre of the Native Americans was a legitimate way to wage war, or our secret involvement in Nicaragua. He has been accused of cowardice in sending off young men to their death while he stayed in his compound. I have to admit that in this comparison he comes off rather better than his rich counterparts in the American Presidency who managed to "avoid" the draft in one way or another and kept their families out of harm's way. In fact, he served as an infantryman in the Taliban's fight against the Russians. At that time his type of warfare was considered dashing bravery, supported both by the American government and by James Bond, Agent 007. Finally, rather than surrender and submit to "aggressive interrogation" he died with his son fighting against overwhelming odds. Not a bad way for a leader to go.

Osama bin Laden was one of the worst kind of enemies, a religious fanatic who seems to have believed that by killing large numbers of U.S. civilians he would lead the survivors to his vision of Islam and to renounce their fornication, alcohol consumption, and usury (he was against music, too).. You can't bribe or threaten him, you can't cut a deal. It's either total victory or martyrdom for such a man, and I am very happy that he got the latter rather than the former. But to demonize him? To foment the belief that the strategies and actions of our American leaders are automatically morally right and their opponents, sniveling murderers and cowards?That's just sad.


----------



## patrickfraser (May 3, 2011)

That's looooooooooooong


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 3, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> That's looooooooooooong


Yep. Love those 3 second sound bites! :lol:


----------



## kamakiri (May 7, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> But to demonize him? To foment the belief that the strategies and actions of our American leaders are automatically morally right and their opponents, sniveling murderers and cowards?That's just sad.


To assume that the above is so, is what is sad and upsetting to me. I do not automatically assume anything. Please, no need to debate.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 7, 2011)

kamakiri said:


> To assume that the above is so, is what is sad and upsetting to me. I do not automatically assume anything. Please, no need to debate.


No, that's O.K., my friend. It was you, not I who made the assumption that bin Lauden was a coward, without any evidence. I just gave you evidence, readily available, that if we go by his actions, you are mistaken.


----------



## kamakiri (May 8, 2011)

So you mean I am mistaken that attacks on civilians are *not* cowardly? That was not an assumption, it is an assertion, based on the facts as I understand them.


----------



## dgerndt (May 8, 2011)

Can't we all just be happy that the world is rid of a bad person? Sure, governments are corrupt, people have different opinions, another "bad guy" will eventually rise again... but we should just be happy that right now, he can't hurt anyone else.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 8, 2011)

Too true Deby, too true.


----------



## Ricardo (May 13, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> Sunny told me that he was dead just before I left about fifteen minutes ago, so it's true. It took an awful lot of "our troops" and a bloody long time to kill him though. Years ago in Kenya I witnessed the scene just after an infantry platoon armed with SMLEs and Stens ambushed and killed a "general" (all mau mau leaders were generals) thought to have been involved in the killing (by burning, burying or eating depending on who told the tale) Gray Leakey.Well, we got him all right, also all of his vicious henchmen, his disgusting women folk and proto killer children. I heard later that there were 48 altogether, and our lads went around afterwards and made sure that everyone was dead. I was seventeen at the time. We were aware that there might be other mau mau in the area, so we left quickly, confident that we had avenged the death of an Englishman in true military fashion.
> 
> However many old or not so old wicked men we kill, new ones will always spring up, and so will the young lads sent into harm's way to kill them and learn that shooting a baby in the head is, perhaps, really doing it a kindness.


I think killing children can never truly be justified. . . . But you've been through a lot. I won't ream you out or anything.

I also don't think Osama is a coward but I wouldn't say he or his men are brave either. They think when they die they get a bunch of virgins and glory in the afterlife.

what they do is merely to benefit THEM . Suicide isn't bravery in some cases.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 13, 2011)

Well thanks for not reaming me out, Ricardo. When you were in combat, did you make it clear to your commanding officer just what you were prepared to do and what was "not justified"? You don't have to justify killing in war, Ricardo, you just have to live with it afterwards. Is that little seven year old boy with the rifle in Sierra Leone a righteous kill? How about that pretty mother in S. Vietnam with the bomb in her baby carriage? Did you know that drivers in US convoys in Baghdad were under orders to run down anyone who ran in front of them rather than stopping and possibly getting ambushed? It's a big bad world out there, mate.

As for the virgins, given the choice, how would you prefer to spend eternity, partying with a "bunch of virgins" with the Muslims or "singing around the throne" with the Christians? I say, "_Bismillah ir-Rahman ir-Rahim." *_

* That's just a bad joke. I don't think that I am eligible.


----------



## patrickfraser (May 13, 2011)

I wish I never started this thing. Some people are just




idiots.


----------



## lancaster1313 (May 13, 2011)

When I was young, my dad told me that if I didn't want to get into an argument, don't discuss religion or politics. It works like a charm.


----------



## ismart (May 13, 2011)

likebugs said:


> When I was young, my dad told me that if I didn't want to get into an argument, don't discuss religion or politics. It works like a charm.


So true!


----------



## lancaster1313 (May 13, 2011)

:lol: Now, I know exactly what subjects to bring up, when I do feel like having a good debate. B)


----------



## kamakiri (May 13, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> I wish I never started this thing. Some people are just
> 
> 
> 
> idiots.


If you didn't start it, I would have...or somebody else...I'm sure.

Latest reports are that Osama may have been watching porn in his compound...


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 13, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> I wish I never started this thing. Some people are just
> 
> 
> 
> idiots.


Gotta agree with you there! Did you have anyone specific in mind? :lol:  

@ kamakiri: I heard the same thing. Cowardly porn. The worst kind!


----------



## patrickfraser (May 14, 2011)

I could have been referring to anybody, including, maybe, Bin Laden???

But...If the shoe fits, rock it!


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2011)

Ricardo said:


> I think killing children can never truly be justified. . . . But you've been through a lot. I won't ream you out or anything.
> 
> I also don't think Osama is a coward but I wouldn't say he or his men are brave either. They think when they die they get a bunch of virgins and glory in the afterlife.
> 
> what they do is merely to benefit THEM . Suicide isn't bravery in some cases.


In some parts of this world a child is just as capable of killing you as an adult is. The same goes for women. I see no difference between a child pointing a weapon at me or an adult male.

I agree they're not brave. They generally won't stand toe to toe and fight. But then again doing so is not a good idea for them.


----------



## AmandaLynn (May 30, 2011)

kamakiri said:


> If you didn't start it, I would have...or somebody else...I'm sure.
> 
> Latest reports are that Osama may have been watching porn in his compound...


----------



## AmandaLynn (May 30, 2011)

OMG! Please, please, don't tell me he also enjoyed scrambled eggs too!


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 30, 2011)

AmandaLynn said:


> OMG! Please, please, don't tell me he also enjoyed scrambled eggs too!


Yep. With bacon! Of course, the compound didn't have internet service, so when he watched porn it had to be _*real*_ porn! But it's nice to know what floats your boat, Amanda Lynn! :lol:


----------



## AmandaLynn (May 30, 2011)

Ugh, bacon? I don't know what to believe these days. I'm so confused :huh: LOL!


----------



## myles (May 30, 2011)

i dont get it bin laden is dead but we still cant bring water or aftershave through the security checks in airports :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## patrickfraser (May 30, 2011)

I can't believe he's dead, yet we can't stop talking about him. Let _dead _dogs lie.


----------



## myles (May 30, 2011)

hes not dead he is doing scuba diving tours in the great barrier reef :blink:


----------



## lancaster1313 (May 30, 2011)

mylo said:


> hes not dead he is doing scuba diving tours in the great barrier reef :blink:


 :lol: I am sure many people won't be too happy to see him popping up all over the place.


----------



## Precarious (Jun 5, 2011)

Hooray! They killed a CIA asset used to scare the silly Americans into giving up their freedoms! Yahoo!  

Boy, I feel safer already...


----------



## What (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Ricardo (Jun 6, 2011)

Rick said:


> In some parts of this world a child is just as capable of killing you as an adult is. The same goes for women. I see no difference between a child pointing a weapon at me or an adult male.
> 
> I agree they're not brave. They generally won't stand toe to toe and fight. But then again doing so is not a good idea for them.


some would say you're cold but I'm smart enough to know you're only honest . . . And sadly telling the truth.

In the scheme of things there is little difference between killing a child who posses just as big a threat to you.

However I would think it's much more difficult to muster the will to kill a child ...

Emotionally more challenging I would assume


----------



## Termite48 (Jun 6, 2011)

If Bin Laden is really dead, I think that monster will rise up in his place a multi-headed beast.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 6, 2011)

Rich S said:


> If Bin Laden is really dead, I think that monster will rise up in his place a multi-headed beast.


Yeah! Very apropos. But don't forget the horns! Seven heads and ten horns, wasn't it? So I guess that either heads 1,4, and 7, or 3,4,and 5, had two horns and the others only had one. Or the one in the middle could have had four and the other six one each, or.... Well, I guess that he wasn't St John the Scientific, but I wish that he had been a little more precise. The guy at 13:11, though seems to have a normal one head and one pair of lamb's horns, so he's the one I shall be looking for, I've got his number!


----------

